# Unknown Trappey’s bottle



## TxBottleDigger (Apr 25, 2021)

I found this around 2 weeks ago in a 1950s dump. It’s quite a unique bottle. It’s a Trappey’s bottle with a Owens Illinois date code of 1954. Weirdly for such a modern bottle and a well known brand, it is not documented on the internet. Strange right ? The cap is not original to the bottle. In fact, I just found a cap to fit it on my own property today.












Interesting enough, the bottle this most resembles with the Trappey company is the modern day peppers bottle of Trappey’s.



So, has anyone seen this bottle before ?​


----------



## yacorie (Apr 26, 2021)

I’ve seen the bottle before and have one here in a group of sauce bottles


----------

